# Do you have a traditional meal for good luck on New Years?



## CarolfromTX (Dec 26, 2019)

We always have pork roast, sauerkraut, and black eyed peas. How about you?


----------



## Keesha (Dec 26, 2019)

We usually have a honey or maple glazed ham. My husband’s  not normally a turkey lover so ham is his choice. Oddly enough since I started cooking the turkey upside down with the breasts at the bottom , he loves it. He said before turkey was too dry. This way it’s never dry.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 26, 2019)

We used to growing up  in Scotland, it's of great importance there.. but not here in England.

Before midnight on hogmany (new years eve)  and the tolling of the midnight  bells in Scotland it's a tradition to eat  ....

Black Bun..which is essentially a rich  fruit cake but with added black pepper and encased in pastry..  
Shortbread 
 ..and a small glass of whisky..

In actual fact you can have any amount of traditionally Scottish food that you want , Haggis, Cock-a-leekie soup, rumbledethumps , clootie dumpling and much more , but for luck it's imperative to have some of the first 3 items even if you don't have anything else .. and  also in Scotland we have what's called ''first footing''...


First-Footing is the visiting of friends and family immediately after midnight and sees all the males  rushing from house to house to welcome in the New Year,  but for good luck  for the rest of the year the first person over the threshold should be a dark haired male definitely not a female .. who should be carrying  symbolic items a  silver coin, a  small piece of coal, a piece of black bun ( or bread) a pinch of salt , and a wee dram of whisky., which represent financial prosperity, food, flavour, warmth, long-life, and good cheer

The visitor receives a small dram of whisky.. in return


----------



## jujube (Dec 26, 2019)

Some kind of pork (ham, pork roast, chops....) and black-eyed peas.  It's a Suthrun thang.....


----------



## AnnieA (Dec 26, 2019)

Black eyed peas cooked with pork, turnip or collard greens, cornbread.  Like @jujube said ...it's a Southern thang!

Wikipedia's overview (abbreviated):

In the Southern United States, eating black-eyed peas on New Years Day is thought to bring prosperity in the new year. The peas are typically cooked with a pork product for flavoring (such as bacon, fatback, ham bones, or hog jowls).The traditional meal also includes collard, turnip or mustard greens. The peas, since they swell when cooked, symbolize prosperity; the greens symbolize money; the pork, because pigs root forward when foraging, represents positive motion. Cornbread, which represents gold, also often accompanies this meal.​


----------



## Duster (Dec 26, 2019)

On New Year's Day, you have to eat hog jowl and black eyed peas for prosperity in the new year. Since hardly anyone likes black eyed peas, I suspect the only ones who prosper from this idea is the hog farmers and pea farmers.


----------



## AnnieA (Dec 26, 2019)

Duster said:


> On New Year's Day, you have to eat hog jowl and black eyed peas for prosperity in the new year. Since hardly anyone likes black eyed peas, I suspect the only ones who prosper from this idea is the hog farmers and pea farmers.



I like them!  Either alongside coleslaw or topped with Mrs. Renfro's mild chow chow which is every bit as good as the home canned chow chow my aunt used to make. I prefer garden fresh purplehull peas, but black eyed peas are good too.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 26, 2019)

Years ago it was a lazy breakfast/brunch with a little hair of the dog.







These days it's usually beans and any holiday leftovers that are hanging around.

This year it will be a small pot of butter beans simmered with ham, garlic, celery, onion, and carrot.


----------



## Pam (Dec 27, 2019)

We always used to have either roast pork or turkey followed by a trifle and New Year's Eve here in the north west of England was similar to Holly's in that we also follow the tradition of first footing. This year I am going with youngest son and his family round to his friend's house and his father is also joining us. He's come down from the north of Scotland so I'm sure the first footing will continue along with a few drams of whisky... not by me though, I'm not a drinker.


----------



## terry123 (Dec 27, 2019)

We have to have black eyed peas cooked with ham. turnip greens also cooked with ham. Have to have cornbread and pickled beets. This year daughter wants cornbread dressing too so will not need any extra bread.  It is a southern thang with the peas.  Been having them for New Years Day for as long as I can remember!


----------



## rkunsaw (Dec 27, 2019)

Hog jowl, peas ( purplehull are more common than blackeyes) greens ( any kind will  do) and cornbread.
 Whoever said they don't like blackeyes peas must be eating those dried junk from the grocery. 
I love them ( but purplehulls are even better)


----------



## rkunsaw (Dec 27, 2019)

AnnieA said:


> I prefer garden fresh purple hull peas, but black eyed peas are good too.


AnnieA I made my previous post before reading yours .I love those fresh or home canned purple hulls.


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 27, 2019)

terry123 said:


> We have to have black eyed peas cooked with ham. turnip greens also cooked with ham. Have to have cornbread and pickled beets. This year daughter wants cornbread dressing too so will not need any extra bread.  It is a southern thang with the peas.  Been having them for New Years Day for as long as I can remember!



Yup,  blackeyed peas, cornbread and greens!  I've never done the pickled beets on New Year's, though.


----------



## AnnieA (Dec 27, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> We used to growing up  in Scotland, it's of great importance there.. but not here in England.
> 
> First-Footing is the visiting of friends and family immediately after midnight and sees all the males  rushing from house to house to welcome in the New Year,  but for good luck  for the rest of the year the first person over the threshold should be a dark haired male definitely not a female .. who should be carrying  symbolic items a  silver coin, a  small piece of coal, a piece of black bun ( or bread) a pinch of salt , and a wee dram of whisky., which represent financial prosperity, food, flavour, warmth, long-life, and good cheer
> 
> The visitor receives a small dram of whisky.. in return





Pam said:


> We always used to have either roast pork or turkey followed by a trifle and New Year's Eve here in the north west of England was similar to Holly's in that we also follow the tradition of first footing. This year I am going with youngest son and his family round to his friend's house and his father is also joining us. He's come down from the north of Scotland so I'm sure the first footing will continue along with a few drams of whisky... not by me though, I'm not a drinker.




Off to read more about first-footing!   Remember Diana Gabaldon incorporated the tradition in one of her Outlander books, and for some reason Jamie couldn't be the first male because of his red hair.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 27, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> We used to growing up  in Scotland, it's of great importance there.. but not here in England.
> 
> Before midnight on hogmany (new years eve)  and the tolling of the midnight  bells in Scotland it's a tradition to eat  ....
> 
> ...


Fascinating!. Ooooh, I want some Black Bun and I love shortbread. Dark haired males are fine too!


----------



## Pecos (Dec 27, 2019)

Black eyed peas and collard greens, and they are delicious.


----------



## peppermint (Dec 27, 2019)

This Year will be the first time we won't be home....Son and Daughter in law are going on vacation, and We are going to our other home....
We have been together on New Year's Eve since they were married...They will be celebrating their 30th wedding anniversary on vacation...
And the kids are grown and do their thing....We were all together on Christmas Eve....
We  have Lentels…..on New Year's Eve....Since I was a little girl when my parents had the tradition....My husband probably will ask the guy
in our block to bring in the New Year's...He is a Bachler  ...


----------



## charry (Dec 27, 2019)

Meal for GOOD LUCK ??....Not heard of this  before ...


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 28, 2019)

Growing up we always had a pork roast with mashed potatoes and gravy and saurkraut.  It was good too!  

I may have keilbasa and baked beans this new years day but not sure yet.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Dec 28, 2019)

Hollydolly, my parents were great ones for 'first footing'.  Mother also had the uncomfortable tradition of opening the back door to let the old year out, and the front door to let the new year in.  It was usually freezing! 

I was never given anything stronger than ginger wine, but we could still toast...  
"Here's tae us; wha's like us? Damn few and they're aw deid."


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 28, 2019)

Pickled herring was a lucky thing I seem to recall, but I don't remember if it was at Christmas or New Year.


----------



## treeguy64 (Dec 28, 2019)

I'll be cooking up a pot of black-eyed peas, onions and celery, with garlic and turmeric. Also, I'll bake some mini cornbread muffins. 

This year, I discovered small Champagne bottles at a mega liquor store. Janet and I will sample the three, which will probably still get poured down the sink, mostly, because we're not really drinkers.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 28, 2019)

Capt Lightning said:


> Hollydolly, my parents were great ones for 'first footing'.  Mother also had the uncomfortable tradition of opening the back door to let the old year out, and the front door to let the new year in.  It was usually freezing!
> 
> I was never given anything stronger than ginger wine, but we could still toast...
> "Here's tae us; wha's like us? Damn few and they're aw deid."


 we got Ginger wine too.. lol


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 29, 2019)

New Years Toast


----------



## rkunsaw (Dec 29, 2019)

Actually black eyed peas are among several varieties of field peas commonly known as *cow peas.*


----------



## rkunsaw (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## rkunsaw (Dec 29, 2019)

I don't know why but around here the jowl is the part of the pig eaten on new years day


----------



## rkunsaw (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## george-alfred (Dec 29, 2019)

*We used to have a traditional home made Hot-Pot when there were  a few of us -as the years have gone by this has changed to Pork Pies and Sausage,and Chicken -only four of us this year.*


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 29, 2019)

george-alfred said:


> traditional home made Hot-Pot


@george-alfred , would you explain what this is please? Thanks in advance.


----------



## george-alfred (Dec 29, 2019)

*Hi Radish--A Hot Pot is a Stew cooked in the oven with a crust on the top then served with mash carrots and turnip --very nice too*


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 29, 2019)

george-alfred said:


> *Hi Radish--A Hot Pot is a Stew cooked in the oven with a crust on the top then served with mash carrots and turnip --very nice too*


@george-alfred   That would be a meat pie, of sorts...or no meat?


----------



## george-alfred (Dec 29, 2019)

*A reet big pie then mate*


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 29, 2019)

*Lancashire Hot Pot*


----------



## Lc jones (Dec 29, 2019)

My grandmother from Ireland used to make a lamb hot pot


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 29, 2019)

Meanderer said:


> *Lancashire Hot Pot*


 Scalloped potatoes


----------



## george-alfred (Dec 29, 2019)

*Never seen Hot-Pot like that afore*


----------



## CrackerJack (Dec 29, 2019)

I have never cooked a special meal for New Years Eve or day and dont know anyone in my social arena that did but I like the idea and may do something but NOT turkey!!


----------



## oldman (Dec 29, 2019)

Pennsylvania Dutch Tradition.....Pork & Sauerkraut. My wife also makes her famous Bar-b-que Pork Spareribs. Mashed potatoes, green beans and dried corn. Dessert consists of Oreo Cookie Dessert, White Champagne Cake with Coconut Icing and/or Cherry Pie. Ice Cream is also available. Later comes the Cognac and Almond Cookies.


----------



## george-alfred (Dec 29, 2019)

*Any room around that table Oldman??*


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 29, 2019)

george-alfred said:


> *Never seen Hot-Pot like that afore*


As Rose said, they look like scalloped potatoes.  Probly ere many versions.


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 29, 2019)

I remember an old neighbor gent, who always "ate fish at the crossroads" at the stroke of midnight.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 29, 2019)

Meanderer said:


> I remember an old neighbor gent, who always "ate fish at the crossroads" at the stroke of midnight.


What is it? A dish or a place?






This is all I could find....hahaha


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 29, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> What is it? A dish or a place?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, no fish story.  He would stand in the middle of the neighborhood intersection and eat a piece of fish.  Of course we didna live in Oregon!


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## twinkles (Dec 29, 2019)

hog jowls black eyedpeas and collard greens and corn bread and sweet potatoes


----------



## Fyrefox (Dec 30, 2019)

My mother always ate pickled herring for luck on New Years.  The smell filled the whole house!


----------

